# SVS Cylinder Subs



## markprovo (Mar 15, 2009)

I was considering the SVS PB-12 for our HT room. It is a great Sub from what I was able to research. However its size is a little too big for our room. I was looking for alternatives and came across the Cylinder Sub from SVS, the PC-13 Ultra and PC-12 Plus. They would fit perfectly for our HT room

My question to anyone is, Would I still be happy with the performance from these Subs even going with Cylinder style? Have anyone heard or tested the PC-13 Ultra and PC-12 Plus before? What can you tell me?

I'm thinking on getting one PC-13 Ultra now and probably another in the near future. This Sub will be part of my Monitor Audio Gold Series system. Would it go together well with my system?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

SVS can tell you for sure, but cylinder performance should be almost identical to their boxed brethren and cost less to boot.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is a slight drop in performance in the cylinder subs simply due to the Box having a much more ridged design but for the most part audibly they are the same. The PC13 ultra is a much better sub than the PC12 Plus due to the better driver design.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

The reason for the slight performance difference between the PB13 and the PC13 is that the PB13 has a slightly larger internal volume. Box vs cylinder rigidity does not factor in. In actuality, the cylinder design is more naturally rigid and inflexible than a box, and thus an arguably better design in that respect.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Looky what I found: http://www.svsound.com/questions-faqs.cfm#cylinderorbox


----------

